# General Category > Creative Area >  Coasters and bookmarks

## Angie

Topcoats on coasters done and two new bookmarks, fingers crossed the colours on the bookmarks doesn't move while curing.

----------

OldMike (26-05-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Beautiful, you are so talented

----------


## Suzi

Those are really cool! LOVING the glitter!

----------


## Paula

The bookmark on the left looks like a Phoenix!

----------


## Angie

The green coaster and the bookmarks are really really sparkly. 
Thank you x

----------


## Suzi

> The bookmark on the left looks like a Phoenix!


I thought that!!

OO You could do Harry Potter house colours!

----------


## Angie

Thanks girls.

I just noticed that Paula 

Lol Suzi yup that's true I could maybe

----------

Suzi (25-05-21)

----------


## Stella180

How thick are the bookmarks? Love the coasters.

----------


## Angie

The book marks are only thin couldnt get a measurement right now as they are still curing, they are set but bendy 
Thank you the green coaster is for my youngest she chose the colours x

----------

Suzi (25-05-21)

----------

